# new to me old unit



## gottadoo (Feb 20, 2014)

new to the forum
1st post
1st snowblower
it was free

its a Craftsman 10/30, the model number I see on the tag is 71-52430-4.
the tag is so faded I can not see the serial number at all.

I can't find any info on any manuals/parts, or even its age.

I did find that it was made in Canada in limited numbers.

any help anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome gottadoo
Is there a number on the top of the engine you can see. It may help dating it.
Perhaps there is a version in the states that was similar. Do you have a way to get us some pictures?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Guess I should ask if its a Tecumseh engine first.
If it has an electric starter the engine number may be under that start button unit.


----------

